# Limiting bandwidth help



## Kathiresan (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi I am planning to buy a router for my hotel and I would like to know is it possible to limit the bandwidth limit to the gusts? And the admin computer can utilise the maximum speed?
Thanks
And which router to buy?
And it it possible to create a login page paper when some one enters my wifi connection?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes and yes, I believe a most popular way to do this is with the use of ddwrt and a compatable linksys router you can read all about it here. I believe you need the paid version to set user bandwidth limits.

Main Page - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## Kathiresan (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you suggest me good linksys router?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

There are other routers besides linksys that will work, I cannot recommend a particular model myself as I do not have that much experience with them but if you want the very best router you can get buy a cisco router, and check there on the DDWRT compatability database. Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com

If your providingg wifi around a entire complex you may want to consider signal coverage anything that may get in the way of the signal etc and any antennas needed or access points etc


----------



## Kathiresan (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 
How it linksys e900 router?
And do you know how to setup a login page when some one tries to connect to my wifi network. 
Thanks


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Linksys=cisco so id say yes just check the reviews out before you buy I can help you with the setup if you wish but youd be better off getting one of the networking experts here to help you, if you want help with the signal coverage etc and planning that id be glad 2 help.


----------



## Kathiresan (Oct 11, 2012)

I need to setup the router in a narrow building. Is there any router which can transmit wifi signal narrow?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you describe the layout of the complex? Are your quarters on a second floor? How many rooms in the hotel? Are they outside next to each other? in the same building? How far from your quarters? Icant see that router on the compatability list for DD-WRT btw.


----------

